# تحويل رسومات الاوتوكاد الى صيغة jpg (عاجل)



## الفراشة (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدوني في تحويل رسومات الاوتوكاد الى صورة بصيغة jpg او اي صيغة اخرى


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (20 سبتمبر 2006)

في امر ال plot وعند اختيار الطابعة نقوم باختيار publish to web.jpg فيقوم بطباعة ما ترغبين وتحويله الي Jpg


----------



## محمد عبد الحليم اب (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ما قاله الاخ احمد صحيح ولكن اود ان اضيف الي انه باختيار حجم الورقة كبير يكون ذلك مؤثرا على دقة الشغل 
ويمكن عمل حجم جديد من خواص الطابعة
وبالتوفيق


----------



## فارسي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*إجابة*

1- ادخلي كلمة ( jpgout ) في موجه الأوامر ثم اضغطي زر Enter .
2- ستظهر لك نافذة بعنوان Create Raster File اختاري منها المجلد الذي سيتم حفظ الملف فيه ، واختاري اسم للملف ، واضغطي زر Save.
3- يبقى أن نقوم بتحديد العناصر التي نريد تصديرها بصيغة jpg .

وشكراً


----------



## eng_afify (21 سبتمبر 2006)

تدخل الي file ثم ploter manger ثم تقوم بعمل تنزيل لطابعه افتراضيه و تنتهي باختيار طابعه post scribt 2 و من اعلي تختار طباعه في ملف plot to file 
و بعدها يمكنك طباعه الي ملف و بامر طباعه عادي و تختار مكان الحفظ و مقياس الرسم و كاي امر طباعه عادي و يمكن فتح الملف من الفوتو شوب
مميزات هذا الملف صغير جدا لا يتجاوز 200 kbit و بنفس دقة الاوتوكاد و بمقياس رسم دقيق و يمكن التعديل عليه من الفوتوشوب


----------



## amr1985eg (30 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن تضف طابعة من 
ploter option
و بعدين تختار 
next ثم next
ثم Adobe 
و فيها تحكم اكتر


----------



## descovery_2000 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياخوان عندي برنامج يحول من DWG الى JBEG بس انطوني برنامج يحمل بة بخت وحظ 
واني ابعث لكم
مع الشكر
لاتكلي rapidshear ولا megaupload ولا الuploading كاها تعبانة*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الحمد افادك الكثير كنت اتمني ان اساعدك ولكن وجدت ان ما قالوا لا يحتاج لاضافة 

اتمني لكي التوفيق


----------



## sarab (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن الذهاب الى tools ثم raster image واخذ الصورة بكل سهولة


----------



## احمد صايغ (16 أبريل 2010)

أشكر جميع الزملاء على جهودهم وعلى أفكارهم النيرة والمفيدة


----------



## علي سليم متولي (25 فبراير 2015)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد بن باهى (14 مارس 2015)

اخى الفاضل مع احترامى للجميع انت عايز تستخدم jpj فى اية لو عايز صوره بجوده عادية الطرق المكتوبة مظبوطه اما اذا عايز حاجه عالية اتبع نفس طريقة الطباعة بس اعملها حفظ pdf او eps ثم حولها jpj بالفوتوشوب.


----------

